# Early Check In For Congress '08



## muffntuf (Jul 10, 2008)

Early check in can happen on Monday for Congress, it is $15.00 per stall used (stall used means any stall you move something into, including tack stall).

Cloverdale has no event planned on the weekend before Congress.

To make arrangements for early arrival call Leonard Davenport.

This is nice, cheap and great that we can move in early! YIPPPEE!

Also - they are allowing late fee entries - it is a $25.00 flat fee for late entries, any number of ponies only one price!

If you have any questions you can call Lennard Davenport with any other questions.


----------



## strass (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for that info Muffy.

Holy Miniature Road Apples! I just looked at the Calendar. It's almost here. This year is flying by. I can't wait for Congress.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 14, 2008)

15 days before we'll be checking in!!!


----------

